# Gene Cafe 101- instructions for replacing "Thermal Sensor", please!



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

I will be replacing the temperature sensors of my Gene Cafe Coffee Roaster 101A.
I would be extremely grateful if anyone could post instructions for removal of old ones and fitting of new ones.
I have searched online but without success. I have disassembled the roaster for general cleaning, lubrication and multimeter tests before, so no instructions needed for that part of the process. Many thanks for considering this request!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There are 2 sensors. According to the Genesis IPB, the part numbers you want are!



C05 CR55- 013 A Thermal Sensor-Damper(In)


A04 CR55- 012 A Thermal Sensor-Damper (Out)


1. is the one on the heater box,

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/genecafe-thermal-sensor-damper-in-cr55-013a.html

2. is the one near the chaff collector

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/gene-cafe-cbr1200-temperature-sensor-drain.html









The chaff collector one is a push in, and you could use a little high temp RTV compound to seal, but don't let it get on the business end of the sensor. I can't remember if the screws need removing, or it just slots in, they changed the design over the years. As you can see their hdged their bets.









The one of the heater box end, I can't remember it if's a screw in using the nut, our you turn the nut and it pulls out. I am pretty sure they are an interference fit and again might be worth sealing the outside with a bit of high temp RTV.


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

Many thanks, DavecUK, for the comprehensive and extremely helpful advice! I will order the parts from Bella Barista and proceed with the replacement.
All the very best!


----------

